# Compatibilité TV led Samsung et périph usb



## ifloflo (23 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous !

Je viens d'acheter une tv led samsung qui possède 2 ports usb. Tout content, je branche un DD externe formaté en FAT32 et je peux lire mes vidéos parfaitement et notamment les séries tv en 720p avec un rendu à couper le souffle. Sur ma lancée, je me dis que je vais mater un film en 720p également et là, quand j'essaie de le copier sur le DD j'ai un message d'erreur comme quoi le fichier est trop lourd pour le format du prériphérique. Je fais qq recherches et effectivement, en FAT32 les fichiers sont limités à 4Go. Je décide donc de formater mon DD en ExFat qui permet des fichiers bcp plus lourds qu'au format précédent, je copie nikel mais là, c'est la TV qui ne reconnait pas le DD !!

Quelqu'un aurait une idée de comment je pourrais faire pour que je puisse lire des fichiers de plus de 4Go contenus sur mon DD directement sur ma tv ??

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2011)

Tu ne peux pas. Le seul moyen de lire des fichiers de plus de 4 Go sur ta télé passe par un autre matériel (Apple TV, Freebox v5 ou 6, ou tout autre moyen de connecter un serveur upnp à ta TV).


----------



## ifloflo (23 Novembre 2011)

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse !
Bon ben je vais me faire une raison pour mater des films via DD externe. Tu me parles d'upnp, j'ai bien une apple tv 2 mais ça m'oblige donc à convertir et ça justement je ne le voulais plus... Coté FAI, suis chez Orange donc j'ai une livebox et pas de freefox... Par contre j'ai une time capsule sur laquelle je suis en réseau chez moi : mon macbook pro (et autres) en wifi et la tv via éthernet. Tu saurais comment créer un réseau et pouvoir lire les fichiers de mon ordi sur la tv ? Est ce au moins possible ?

Merci


----------



## brunnno (23 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas. Le seul moyen de lire des fichiers de plus de 4 Go sur ta télé passe par un autre matériel (Apple TV, Freebox v5 ou 6, ou tout autre moyen de connecter un serveur upnp à ta TV).



heu.... Pas d'accord !!
j'ai une TV samsung (série D8000) qui lit très bien des clefs USB dont les films font plus de 4Go


----------



## ifloflo (23 Novembre 2011)

brunnno a dit:


> heu.... Pas d'accord !!
> j'ai une TV samsung (série D8000) qui lit très bien des clefs USB dont les films font plus de 4Go



Ah ouais ? Moi j'ai la tv led UE40D5000PW... Tu fais comment ?


----------



## brunnno (23 Novembre 2011)

bah, en fait j'ai jamais vraiment réfléchi à ce problème.

J'utilise une clef USB qui doit être formatée en NTFS (ou mac je ne sais plus) et elle passe sans soucis sur la TV...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2011)

brunnno a dit:


> J'utilise une clef USB qui doit être formatée en NTFS (ou mac je ne sais plus) et elle passe sans soucis sur la TV...



Vu que la sienne ne lisait pas l'exFAT, je pensais qu'elle ne lisait que le FAT32, mais si elle peut lire le NTFS, évidement plus de problème. Cela dit, ma TV Samsung à moi ne lit que le FAT32 (mais je m'en fiche, j'ai une Freebox v5 connectée dessus ! ).


----------



## brunnno (23 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vu que la sienne ne lisait pas l'exFAT, je pensais qu'elle ne lisait que le FAT32, mais si elle peut lire le NTFS, évidement plus de problème. Cela dit, ma TV Samsung à moi ne lit que le FAT32 (mais je m'en fiche, j'ai une Freebox v5 connectée dessus ! ).



m'en fiche, moi j'ai la V6 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2011)

brunnno a dit:


> m'en fiche, moi j'ai la V6 !



Celle là, j'attends qu'elle murisse un peu avant de lâcher ma v5, je sais ce que j'ai, je ne sais pas ce que je vais trouver, pis avec la v5, je reste à 29,99  ) !


----------



## ifloflo (23 Novembre 2011)

Bon je crois c'est bon, j'ai formaté mon dd externe en ntfs et suis obligé d'utiliser un plug-in pour pouvoir écrire sur le DD. La TV lit tout ça donc tout va bien !! 

Merci à vous !


----------

